# Is my package from Nippon-yasan stuck?



## idx13 (Feb 5, 2015)

Ordered some faceplates for 3DS 
It's been stuck at: 

January 28, 2015 
3:29 pm
Processed Through Sort Facility, OSAKA INT, JAPAN


----------



## geishroy (Feb 5, 2015)

How did you ship? Through standard post? If so it will likely be sent to US through USPS, and you will not get very accurate tracking info and likely have a very slow shipment. 

Sorry.


----------



## Sheimi (Feb 5, 2015)

Which shipping did you choose?


----------



## idx13 (Feb 5, 2015)

ECO SAL - registered


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Feb 5, 2015)

idx13 said:


> ECO SAL - registered


 
It'll be like that for a while since you're using SAL.


----------



## idx13 (Feb 5, 2015)

As in its literally stuck there or because tracking isn't being updated anymore?


----------

